# Antenne wifi, pour internet gratuit



## eunectes (23 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Etudiant &#224; paris, je voudrai me prendre une antenne wifi pour avoir les reseaux wifi gratuit.

Pour les antennes j'en trouve mais pour les reli&#233;s &#224; mon macbook pro, c la le probleme (toujours du pc), quoi prendre ? 

quelqu'un la t'il fait ?
 

merci par avance de votre aide


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Il y a une prise pour une antenne ext&#233;rieure Wifi sur les MBP ? :mouais: Je crois bien que non.

Si l'antenne int&#233;gr&#233;e au MBP n' a pas une port&#233;e suffisante, je crains qu'il faille utiliser un adaptateur Wifi externe qui poss&#232;de ou qui accepte l'adjontion d'une antenne &#224; gain &#233;lev&#233;.

Mais la port&#233;e du Wifi est forc&#233;ment limit&#233;e (la r&#232;glementation limite la P.I.R.E. &#224; 100mW) et il y a peu de chance que &#231;a arrange beaucoup les choses si tu es trop loin du point d'acc&#232;s Wifi auquel tu d&#233;sires te connecter, ou s'il y a trop d'obtacles sur le passage des ondes (en milieu urbain, notamment).


----------



## angelo95 (23 Septembre 2007)

Je te conseille une clé USB externe wifi avec une antenne Ricoré (je suis sérieux fait une recherche sur Google).


----------



## chounim (24 Septembre 2007)

ca fonctionne tr&#232;s bien en effet.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Septembre 2007)

angelo95 a dit:


> Je te conseille une cl&#233; USB externe wifi avec une antenne Ricor&#233; (je suis s&#233;rieux fait une recherche sur Google).


Attention, toutes les cl&#233;s USB Wifi ne poss&#232;dent pas de prise antenne. Celles qui en poss&#232;dent sont fournies avec une antenne orientable. Il faut alors v&#233;rifier que l'antenne fournie est bien amovible et mont&#233;e sur un connecteur standard.

Sinon on peut aussi ouvrir la cl&#233; USB pour y connecter le c&#226;ble d'antenne, ou mettre carr&#233;ment l'extr&#233;mit&#233; de la cl&#233; dans une bo&#238;te Ricor&#233;... mais &#231;a fait vraiment bricolage !

Une remarque concernant les antennes directives &#224; fort gain: elles augmentent la P.I.R.E. de l'&#233;metteur (il y a concentration de l'&#233;nergie rayonn&#233;e). Cela signifie qu'on risque d'&#234;tre hors la loi... &#224; vos risques et p&#233;rils donc, m&#234;me si je n'ai encore jamais vu personne se faire verbaliser pour avoir fait ce genre de bricolage.


----------

